# G0102 - Prostate cancer screening



## cmercado0526 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good morning - I keep reading that G0102 is supposed to be covered for Medicare beneficiaries, but I have never been able to get it paid.  How exactly does it have to be billed?  Thanks!


----------



## trixiebh (Feb 10, 2012)

We use G0103 for Medicare Prostate screening with V76.44.  If results are elevated, we use 84153 with 790.93.  G0103 does get paid.


----------



## cmercado0526 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm talking about the digital rectal exam, G0102, that is supposed to be one of the very few 'preventive' measures Medicare covers.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Feb 10, 2012)

We have found that G0102 is usually bundled into the E/M code and is not reimbursed separately, even if you use modifier 25 on the E/M. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Feb 10, 2012)

We as well have found that it will deny when the E/M pays...


----------

